# Nightwolves suchen Paladine



## Dana Scully (27. März 2007)

Hallo Allianzler,

wir suchen für unsere Gilde und unseren Raid noch 1-2 Paladine (möglichst Holy), einen Holy-Priest und einen Schurken.

*Zu uns*
Wir sind eine relativ kleine Gilde (z.Zt. etwa 40 Accounts), die sich vorgenommen hat, sich nach und nach den Raidcontent von BC zu erarbeiten.
Wir haben von Spielern die erst seit kurzen angefangen haben WoW zu zocken bis hin zu Leuten die an die 200 Spieltage kratzen alles dabei.

Unsere Gildenführung setzt sich zusammen aus unserem Gildenmeister Wolfspfad und aus unseren 6 Offizieren (Dana, Legolan, Alhena, Helga, Nightlove und Boro).

Unsere Raidtage an denen wir im Moment Karazhan besuchen sind
Donnerstag (19-23.00 Uhr)
Sonntag (19-23.00 Uhr) und
Dienstag (19-23.00 Uhr)

Den Loot innerhalb der Instanz vergeben wir nach einem DKP-System

*Verhalten innerhalb und außerhalb der Gilde*
Grundsätzlich wird kein nerviges rumgespamme und/oder Beleidigen von Spielern geduldet. Wir haben ein recht familiäres Verhältnis innerhalb der Gilde und dies soll auch so bleiben.
Hilfsbereitschaft und gemeinsames Miteinander sind bei uns keine leeren Worte sondern bilden die Grundbasis unserer Gilde. Egoistische Spieler, die nur ihren eigenen Nutzen aus einer Gilde ziehen wollen sind bei uns definitiv falsch.

*Grundsätzliches*
Da wir uns vorgenommen haben in einer gewissen Qualität zu raiden, hat jeder Spieler sein Bestes dafür zu geben. Gründliche Vorbereitungen für einen anstehenden Raid sowie bestmögliche Verzauberungen auf dem Equip sind selbstverständlich.
Teamspeak, CT_Raid, KTM sind Pflicht!

Du solltest mindestens 18 Jahre alt sein und über eine gewisse Raiderfahrung verfügen. Da wir auch immer häufiger in den Heroic´s unterwegs sind, solltest du die Zugangsschlüssel in erreichbarer Nähe haben, der Zugangsquest für Karazhan muss nicht zwingend abgeschlossen sein, den Schlüssel besorgen wir mit dir.

Sollten wir dich immer noch nicht abgeschreckt haben und du vielleicht daran denkst, dass wir die richtige Gilde für dich sind, würden wir uns über eine Bewerbung von dir in unserem Forum auf unserer Homepage der *Nightwolves* sehr freuen.


Die Nightwolves-Gildenführung


----------



## Dana Scully (29. März 2007)

Unsere Suche hat sich erweitert!!!

1-2 Paladine (möglichst Holy)
1 Holy-Priest
1 Schurken


----------



## Dana Scully (4. April 2007)

Meldet euch  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Dana Scully (11. April 2007)

1 Paladin (möglichst Holy)
1 Holy-Priest
1 Schurken


----------



## Dana Scully (18. April 2007)

/schieb


----------



## Dana Scully (20. April 2007)

/schieb


----------



## Lée (12. Mai 2007)

*schupps*


----------



## Deathrules (15. Mai 2007)

/Schieb


----------



## Deathrules (6. Juni 2007)

/schubs


----------



## Dana Scully (7. Juni 2007)

*Bitte nicht mehr schubsen* 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Königmarcus (12. Juni 2007)

Dana schrieb:


> *Bitte nicht mehr schubsen*
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


 

rofl


----------

